# FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper on amd64[risolto]

## ferroilpinguino

ciao, sul portatile asus che è a 64bit  ho la seguente scheda wireless:

lspci:

0000:00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

che tra l'altro è uguale a quella che ho sul server(dove è tutto funzionante)...

ho emerso ndiswrapper e wireless-tools

ho wrappato il driver: ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a.inf

Installing bcmwl5a

Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2

Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2

Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2

Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2

Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2

Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2

Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2

Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2

Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2

Forcing parameter IBSSGMode|0 to IBSSGMode|2

mi da:

ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5a driver present, hardware present

quando faccio modprobe ndiswrapper mi dice:

modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r5/misc/ndiswrapper.

ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

in dmesg mi dice questo:

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

l'unica cosa a cui sto pensando è che essendo ndiswrapper un pacchetto mascherato(per ~amd64) non è ancora pienamente funzionante...

magari con un aggiornamento futuro si risolverà il problema...

grazie

alla fine ho risolto mettendo accept_keywords="~amd64" in make.conf...

facendo un emerge -uD world e cambiando il kernel.....ho scelto il 2.6.14...

fatto tutto cio e ripetendo gli stessi comandi che già da tempo davo il wifi ha iniziato a funzionare...

----------

## X-Drum

non ho avuto modo di provarlo sotto amd64,

quello che posso consigliarti e' di andare sul sito ndiswrapper

(se non lo hai già fatto) e scaricare dalla lista delle schede compatibili

altri drivers da dargli in pasto, io ne ho provati 5 prima di trovarne

uno che andasse decentemente per la mia scheda di rete sul portatile

edit:il driver che gli hai dato in pasto era a 32 o 64 bit?

----------

## ferroilpinguino

ok lo faccio subito...

sto scaricando i driver più aggiornati...e verifichero' con quelli...

----------

## ferroilpinguino

ho usato gli stessi driver che uso sotto windows xp:

ecco il risultato:

```

asusbook driverbelkin # ls

bcm43xx.cat  bcmwl5.inf  bcmwl5.sys

asusbook driverbelkin # ndiswrapper -l

No drivers installed

asusbook driverbelkin # ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf

Installing bcmwl5

asusbook driverbelkin # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present

asusbook driverbelkin # modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r5/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

asusbook driverbelkin #

```

dmesg mi dice questo:

```

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

```

----------

## X-Drum

che kernel usi?

----------

## ferroilpinguino

linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r5

----------

## Sparker

Interessante, su essedi ho ordinato un A6750K, ma mi hanno consegnato un portatile indefinito della serie 67K, che sembra essere pressochè identico al A6750K, tranne per la scheda wireless che è una Intel PRO wirelss 2200, il che mi va anche meglio, visto che è supportata nativamente  :Smile: 

Comunque, per quel che ne so, per funzionare in un sistema a 64bit ti servono i driver della scheda wireless a 64Bit.

Cerca se il produttore del chip ha rilasciato dei driver per Win64.

----------

## ferroilpinguino

ho già provato a usare gli ultimi driver ....scaricati dal sito della asus.....

che mi interessa a ma è il file.inf??giusto??

comunque non va ancora.....

----------

## X-Drum

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> IComunque, per quel che ne so, per funzionare in un sistema a 64bit ti servono i driver della scheda wireless a 64Bit.
> 
> Cerca se il produttore del chip ha rilasciato dei driver per Win64.

 

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit:il driver che gli hai dato in pasto era a 32 o 64 bit?

 

----------

## devilheart

devi usare i driver per windows a 64bit

li trovi quì http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/drivers.php (scarica il primo)

----------

## ferroilpinguino

ciao ho provato a scaricare e ad installare il driver che mi hai consigliato ma non va comunque....

```

asusbook driverwlan # modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r5/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

asusbook driverwlan #   

```

dmesg:

```

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

asusbook driverwlan #    

```

----------

## devilheart

1)io uso la versione 1.2 di ndiswrapper e mi funziona (ho la tua stessa scheda wireless)

2)assicurati di aver abilitato il supporto al wireless nel kernel (CONFIG_NET_RADIO)

----------

## ferroilpinguino

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> 1)io uso la versione 1.2 di ndiswrapper e mi funziona (ho la tua stessa scheda wireless)
> 
> 2)assicurati di aver abilitato il supporto al wireless nel kernel (CONFIG_NET_RADIO)

 

tu hai un processore a 64 bit vero...???

poi mi diresti cos'altro c'è da abilitare nel kernel?

così faccio un confronto....

grazie...

----------

## devilheart

io ho un portatile asus serie l5000d (athlon 64, nforce3 e scheda wireless broadcom 4306). per utilizzare il wireless ho fatto così

1)compilato il kernel 2.6.14 con il supporto wireless attivo (device drivers->networking device support->wireless lan->wireless lan drivers (non hamradio) attivo)

2)ho fatto l'emerge di ndiswrapper (versione 1.2 se c'è qualcosa che non va con il kernel te lo dice)

3)ho scaricato i driver dal sito che ti ho citato (il file è 64-bit_Broadcom_54g_Drivers.zip)

4)ho estratto i driver in /tmp

5) ho dato

```
ndiswrapper -i netbc564.inf
```

6)ho dato 

```
ndiswrapper -l
```

e ho controllato che dicesse

```
Installed ndis drivers:

netbc564        driver present, hardware present
```

7)ho installato i wireless-tools

8)ho caricato il modulo ndiswrapper e finalmente si è accesa la spia

----------

## ferroilpinguino

purtroppo è quello che provo a fare io senza successo...

l'errore è sempre lo stesso:

```

modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r5/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg:

```

ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

```

sono andato a vedere cosa c'è in /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r5/misc/ndiswrapper.ko e c'è una serie di caratteri incomprensibili...forse è giusto che sia cosi...non so....

----------

## gutter

 *ferroilpinguino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sono andato a vedere cosa c'è in /lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r5/misc/ndiswrapper.ko e c'è una serie di caratteri incomprensibili...forse è giusto che sia cosi...non so....

 

Si tratta di un binario   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ferroilpinguino

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tratta di un binario  

 

in effetti dovevo immaginarlo....pero' spero sempre che ci sia un mio errore.......perchè se così fosse mi andrebbe la scheda wifi

----------

## devilheart

controlla se esiste /proc/net/wireless

----------

## ferroilpinguino

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> controlla se esiste /proc/net/wireless

 

ho guardato e non c'è...in cosa ho sbagliato?

----------

## devilheart

devi controllare che nel kernel sia attivo il supporto al wireless (ma se ti installa ndiswrapper allora è attivo) ,ricompilare il kernel con quel supporto attivo, installarlo e usarlo

----------

## Maxxer

boh, sembra quasi che compili il driver per un kernel e in realtà ne sta girando un altro...

anche io ho un asus amd64 (a2k) con broadcomm e ndiswrapper funziona perfettamente.

----------

## ferroilpinguino

a questo punto cosa devo fare??? non va neancora....

magari provo a cambiare kernel????

ora ho su e uso il 2.6.13-gentoo-r5....

voi che kernel mi consigliate....o meglio...visto che a voi va che kernel usate???

se bisogna abilitare qualcos'altro oltre al semplice supporto wireless fatemelo sapere ....grazie

----------

## devilheart

io uso un 2.6.14. l'unica cosa che serve è utilizzare un kernel compilato con il supporto al wireless attivo

----------

## Sparker

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

> boh, sembra quasi che compili il driver per un kernel e in realtà ne sta girando un altro...
> 
> anche io ho un asus amd64 (a2k) con broadcomm e ndiswrapper funziona perfettamente.

 

Non è che banalmente il link /usr/src/linux non punta al sorgente del kernel in uso?

----------

## ferroilpinguino

magari fosse così....

ti assicuro che punta esattamente al kernel giusto.....anche perchè c'è solo quello....

----------

## ferroilpinguino

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> io uso un 2.6.14. l'unica cosa che serve è utilizzare un kernel compilato con il supporto al wireless attivo

 

come faccio ad emergere il 2.6.14????

ho fatto un aggiornamento a portage (emerge --sync) ma non lo trovo.....

come faccio ad emergerlo???? serve qualche keyword

----------

## devilheart

io ho syncato ieri e c'è, al massimo scarica l'ebuild da www.gentoo-portage.com. comunque funziona anche con il 2.6.13

----------

## ferroilpinguino

ok provero' con un'altro kernel

----------

